# R & C Custom Rods



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

anyone have feedback on this builder?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*First I've heard of him*

Mike was in you posts.. Seems not very well known, as there have been no replies on multiple boards.. JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Seems like....


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

uncle ronnie is a good friend of mine hes built all the rods i have besides the ones i've built, he taught me how to build and if you ask for the right thing it can come out really pretty


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ronnie Hogwood that is "R & C Rods" is a rod builder that lives in OV area and has been in the business for 30 or more years. Fully retired from his "day job" now so he's got plenty of time on his hands. I've got numerous rods that he's built including heavers, boat rods, rods that he made for me specifically for the yak and he's even re-wrapped some old Fenwick and Lamiglass blanks that my Dad built years ago. I've never had a complaint or bad build and if you're really interested shoot me a PM.

Jay


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

He just wrapped a 1509 for me and did a real nice job.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

I have had some built by Ronnie...he does a good job. 

Just had a Rainshadow IP845 built by Andrew K who works in the shop with Ronnie...this will be my third rod built by them.


----------

